# No one told her it would be this way.



## weeping widow (Jan 4, 2006)

Her tears though quietly, did fall, with no direction at all
Her thoughts were blurred and her speech was slurred
She was alive but no one told her it would be this way
Looking outside she thought it's just another day
The sun was spreading its rays why was it so cold?
She looked at her finger the one with the ring of gold.
We said until death do us part - but that is not the truth 
For he remains in my soul and heart - death took away my youth.

No one told her it would be this way.

So should I go back to kindergarten?  Just a thought in my head. As you can read I'm no poet, just a bad rhymer.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

when i first read this with you i could have cried....

i think its beautiful.... i hope soon, you  feel like turning your talent to happier poems..

you know what you mean to me.... luv ya! mean it!

we gotta find you a man, mate...!... you need romance, love, touch, and conversation....( of course, heck, who doesnt need that??)

list of things to do..

find widow a male to enjoy.......

got it!!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it's really good.  Nicely done.


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> when i first read this with you i could have cried....
> 
> i think its beautiful.... i hope soon, you feel like turning your talent to happier poems..
> 
> ...


 
:heart: Don't let the heart stop beating, do you believe?  Then let's all clap our hands and say Merry Widow, Merry Widow, Merry Widow?  Ok then put your red shoes on and kick your heals together 3 times and think, tall, dark, and rich!!!:hug::


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 5, 2006)

weeping widow said:
			
		

> :heart: Don't let the heart stop beating, do you believe?  Then let's all clap our hands and say Merry Widow, Merry Widow, Merry Widow?  Ok then put your red shoes on and kick your heals together 3 times and think, tall, dark, and rich!!!:hug::



if that really works, and you get tall dark ( or blonde ) and rich, move your silly grieving self over, cause i may have to give you a run for you money!!


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 12, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I think it's really good. Nicely done.


 
"Thank you, Thank you very much"


----------



## anicole (Jan 13, 2006)

say Merry Widow enough around here and you might just be surprised at what you get !

Heck, I might even give it a shot!

On a more serious note ... you know that grief has it's own timetable.  When you're done, you'll know it.  You'll never fully 'get over' it but you will come to a place where you're ready to move on.

(and when you do, make sure he's pretty and rich!)


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 14, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> say Merry Widow enough around here and you might just be surprised at what you get !
> 
> Heck, I might even give it a shot!
> 
> ...


 
At this point I'll just take "pretty rich"!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## mannella (Feb 9, 2006)

Loved it!!!--Lenny


----------

